# ANYONE PRESCRIBED TO TAKE ELAVIL- FOR IBS



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

I MAINLY HAVE GAS PAIN- AND LOTS OF PASSING OF GAS- I WAS TESTED FOR GLUTEN PROBLEMS- DAIRY, WHEAT - ETC- BLOOD WORK- HAVE HAD SEVERAL NEGATIVE COLONOSCOPIES- SO NOW THEY WANT ME TO TAKE ELAVIL- I WONDER WHO ELSE HAS TAKEN- AND IF IT HELPED- I HATE TO TAKE AN ANTIDEPRESSANT- SINCE THE ONLY 1 I ONCE TOOK WAS ZOLOFT- WHICH HELPED A LITTLE BUT NOW I CAN'T BECAUSE IAM TAKING A PILL CALLED TAMOXIFEN BECAUSE OF BREAST CANCER- AND THEY FOUND IT NULLIFIES THE EFFECT OF THE TAMOXIFEN.ANY HELP OUT THERE/?????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Please do not post and repost the exact same post more than once in the same forum. I don't know what the problem is but really check it is there before you hit the post key again and again.Here are the answers you got a few days ago when you posted this same question.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry748386You can reply to your own post to bump it up to get more replies, which works better than posting the same question over and over.


----------

